# Wie wärs mit?



## Killerspray (9. November 2010)

*Wie wärs mit?*

Hi,

Ich dachte mir mal wenn wir schon umziehen und ne Klimaanlage bekommen warum die nich anzapfen und mein Pc damit kühlen. 
Jedenfalls wollte ich von euch wissen ob das ne gute idee ist und was ich machen muss um meine Hardware vor eventuellen schäden zu bewahren.

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Es gelten die üblichen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen beim Betrieb mit (potentiell) unter Raumtemperatur kühlenden Verfahren: Entweder isolieren und nie längere Zeit betreiben, oder Regelmechanismus integrieren. (und auf nenneswerte Temperaturvorteile verzichten)

Anspruchsvoller dürfte die Integration in die Klimaanlage werden, denn "einfach anzapfen" ist da nicht. Anlagen mit mehreren Kühlpunkten sind afaik eine absolute Rarität, einen bestehender Kreislauf muss nach Öffnung neu befüllt und abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

eine klimaanlage kühlt maximal bis 5°C runter. wird also net viel bringen.
eine zusätzliche leitung kannst du da auch so gut wie nicht anbringen. zumindest nicht für eine direkte kühlung der cpu (kupferblock als direktverdampfer).
das einzigste was gehn würde, wäre eine zweites expansionsventil mit nem plattenwärmetauscher als verdampfer zu integrieren. und durch den könnte man dann was wasser der wakü durchleiten.
also eine chillerfunktion in den klimakreislauf einzubauen.

wenn es dir um oc potential geht, dann muss das schon weit im minusbereich liegen.
möchtest du nur die cpu kühlen gibt es die sogenannten singlestages also stink normale kompressorkühlungen mit einem kupferblock als verdampfer der auf der cpu befestigt wird.

wenn du deinen rechner bereits mit einer wakü kühlst und dort mehrere komponenten integriert hast (also z. b. cpu und zwei grafikkarten), kannst du auch einen chiller nehmen, der dir das kühlmedieum, in dem fall ein wasser frostschutzgemisch, auf temperaturen von bis zu -40°C (je nach last) runterkühlt.


----------



## Killerspray (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

aha ok aber was wenn ich seh als Wasserkühler nehme also Sprichwörtlich
das wasser damit Kühlen


----------



## PitBull (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Kannst einen Radiator vor die Klima hängen.


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

jo radie würde gehn ^^ aber der schlauch durch das zimmer sieht dann garantiert wunderschön aus ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Das mit den Schläuchen wäre auch kein Problem, dafür kann man Kabelkanäle nutzen


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

vergesst die idee mit der klima 

die müsste permanent laufen und dürfte nicht abschalten. entweder chiller oder singlestage was anderes macht wenig sinn um unter raumtemperatur zu kommen.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

SS ist fürn alltagsbetrieb untauglich. Du musst gut isoliern, sie ist laut und säuft Strom wie Sau.
Außerdem kann es auch vorkommen dass eine SS irgendwann überhitzt wenn die Bedingungen schlecht sind, das ist eher ein benchwerkzeug.

Auch müsstest du jedesmal wenn du den PC anmachst die SS erstmal 2 Minuten laufen lassen damit sie nicht kollabiert wenn sich plötzlich Hitze entwickelt.


----------



## Killerspray (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*



Benihipe schrieb:


> jo radie würde gehn ^^ aber der schlauch durch das zimmer sieht dann garantiert wunderschön aus ^^



Also da es jetzt eh ein neues Haus (sprich grosses Zimmer) wird kann ich die vllt. schon vorverlegen aber wie isolier ich die dinger das sie das kalte wasser gut transporiteren?



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> vergesst die idee mit der klima
> 
> die müsste permanent laufen und dürfte nicht abschalten. entweder  chiller oder singlestage was anderes macht wenig sinn um unter  raumtemperatur zu kommen.



Ich brauch das ding zwangsmässig nicht unter 0°C es soll einfach die Raumtemp nicht steigern.
Also eine Klimaanlage würde ich mir vorziehen weil für ne Chiller anlage hab ich weder Wissen noch Nerven oder zeit und Material.
Edit: Ich werd für euch n Tagebuch machen und nen Film drehen! dann könnt ihr euch drüber freuen wenn ich F4!L3


----------



## SquadLeader (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Du bräuchtest eine world-of-heating.de >> Schlauchisolierung damit das Wasser sich unterwegs nicht zu sehr aufwärmt. Das hab ich spontan über Google gefunden 
Könntest ja beispielsweise den Radiator ganz normal mit Lüfter vor die Klimaanlage hängen und diese dann bei Bedarf einschalten.


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

das ganze ist sinnlos 

es bringt dir kein mhz mehr takt. denn wenn die klimaanlage aus ist hast du die ganz normale wassertemperatur, die man auch ohne die klima spielerei hat. also kein vorteil.
wenn die klimanalge dann mal laufen sollte und der radiator auf unter raumtemperatur abkühlt hast du kondenswasserbildung genauso wie auch bei einer SS oder Chiller und müsstest daher vorsichtshalber alle komponenten dämmen. mit kältedämmung 
und mit komponenten ist der gesamte wakü kreislauf gemeint. nicht nur die schläuche, sondern auch kühlkörper und hardware, eben alles was unter raum temperatur erreichen könnte.

eine singlestage wird nicht überhitzen wenn sie entsprechend ausgelegt ist


----------



## Domowoi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Vor allem wenn die Klima dauerhaft läuft muss man doch irgendwann mit nem Anorak als Eskimo/Inuit zocken?


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Am meißten würde es dann wohl noch im Sommer bringen, da du zu der Zeit aber wohl das Zimmer allgemein kühlst bringts wieder nix


----------



## Killerspray (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Also, mal zum letzten beitrag,

da ich ne billige Klimaanlage gefunden hab, kauf ich mir wahrschienlich gleich zwei.


----------



## Freakezoit (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Also wenn du die klima vornehmlich zum benchen benutzt kann ich dazu nur eines sagen das ganze Funktioniert mehr als nur effizient 
Bei dem thema weiß ich genau wovon ich rede ich mach das ständig so hier mal nen Bsp:

YouTube - DSCN0708.AVI

GTX 470 mal anders gekühlt

Wichtig ist das die luft nat. nicht zu feucht ist. 
Du kannst aber auch board und ram damit gut kühlen 
Bzw. nen Radi davor klemmen und des wasserkühlen.
Gut mag sein das es nicht so gut ist wie nen Chiller aber wenn man so was für fast lau bekommen kann dann ..... auf den rest.
Einziges manko ist der stromverbrauch , der liegt bei meiner um 950 - 1050w 

PS: die in dem Vid. hat nur 99€ gekostet , zeig mir ne kühlung die günstiger und besser ist -- No way


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*

Stell ich mir schwer vor. Ich glaube die Klimaflüssigkeit steht auch unter druck oder?
Wie willst du das Hinkriegen?


----------



## On/OFF (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie wärs mit?*



PitBull schrieb:


> Kannst einen Radiator vor die Klima hängen.




@Freakezoit   Du hast auch Einen an der Klatsche  ^^          Aber nice Video   zu geil

Schade  hab nicht son Teil im Keller  ... Aber ein Mora davor hängen wäre nicht schlecht vorrausgestzt man hat ne starke Pumpe ), und spart sich die Lüfter ,bei Bedarf kann man die ja anschalten mit nem Wärmesensor   ,   coole Sache

Freakeloit  , das nemm ich mal Energie effizient nutzen , bekommst von mir den grünen


----------

